# Williamsburg Easter Brunch



## jberndt10 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for suggestions for Easter brunch or dinner.  Wanted to do the Williamsburg Inn but $70 pp is out of our price range.  TIA


----------



## elaine (Mar 14, 2006)

*we love the kings arm tavern*

special even if they don't have an easter brunch--but I bet they will.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 14, 2006)

Check on the Williamsburg Lodge.  They usually have a terrific Sunday brunch.  Much less than the Inn (probably half).

Other suggestions include:
Kingsmill Resort
Kitchen at Powhattan Plantation
Nick's Riverwalk (Yorktown)


----------



## Aldo (Mar 14, 2006)

Country Harvest Buffet out on Rt. 60 on the West side of town.

Nothing fancy, very inexpensive, LOTS of great home style southern cooking.


----------



## maggie mae (Mar 15, 2006)

*How about Ford's Colony?*



			
				Big Matt said:
			
		

> Check on the Williamsburg Lodge.  They usually have a terrific Sunday brunch.  Much less than the Inn (probably half).
> 
> Other suggestions include:
> Kingsmill Resort
> ...


----------



## Giselherr (Mar 17, 2006)

*County Harvest??????????!!!!*



			
				Aldo said:
			
		

> Country Harvest Buffet out on Rt. 60 on the West side of town.
> 
> Nothing fancy, very inexpensive, LOTS of great home style southern cooking.



Surely you jest!!!! I went there once over Christmas, it was the worse stuff masquerading as food I have ever seen.  

Maybe We hit them at a bad time, but there wasn't a lot of selection & what was there was mostly cold and undercooked.  

It would be better to drive out to I95 and go to the Flying J.


----------

